# LOOK CLOSER: macro photos of everyday objects



## pyanek (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I would like to share my series of macro photography of everyday objects LOOK CLOSER






I originally made a longer version, scored with different music titled _Amazing Worlds Within Our World_ which you can watch here:






I hope you like it!!!!


----------



## Braineack (Feb 20, 2015)

some really great shots in there.


----------



## waday (Feb 20, 2015)

The short video is good. Nice shots. Clear text.

Sorry, but the long video was painfully slow and trying to read the text was quite hard.


----------



## pyanek (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks Braineack and waday!

Hahaha well actually the first video had more success and some people told me the short version is kinda crap in comparison! To each his own I say


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 20, 2015)

Whatsit Library Photography Forum


----------



## Heather Koch (Feb 20, 2015)

Wow, very nice! What equipment are you using here?


----------



## Heather Koch (Feb 20, 2015)

And I agree short video is ten times better!  The fast paced music helps also.


----------



## pyanek (Feb 20, 2015)

Heather Koch said:


> Wow, very nice! What equipment are you using here?



Thanks Heather!!! I use a Canon T3i with the kit lens reversed, and a tripod. The rest is improvised, mostly natural light and long exposures


----------



## snowbear (Feb 20, 2015)

Nice.  I have a couple on my Flickr page (lens cap & mini flashlight)


----------



## Heather Koch (Feb 21, 2015)

How do you do this whole flip the lens idea??


----------



## ruifo (Feb 21, 2015)

Very good!!


----------



## Heather Koch (Feb 21, 2015)

I visited my friend and found this video!  Now I know, and for those who don't; check it out! Super NEAT!

Reverse Macro Photography


----------



## RichEmmers (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, very interesting


----------



## tirediron (Mar 20, 2015)

Well done, I enjoyed that.  There were a couple I had absolutely no idea about; what is an 'X' key?

As an aside, have you considered focus stacking?  It will be tricky using your set-up, but it looks  you're only working with the native DoF in these shots, and while the whole scene doesn't need to be tack sharp, I think a few of them would have benefited greatly from a greater DoF.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 20, 2015)

The First Video was excellent.Great Macro shots,but I don't think I am going to be eating corn flakes or spaghetti ever again .


----------



## unpopular (Mar 25, 2015)

DarkShadow said:


> The First Video was excellent.Great Macro shots,but I don't think I am going to be eating corn flakes or spaghetti ever again .



How about rice?


----------



## Lamora (Mar 27, 2015)

wow, now i want to see how close I can get to things!!


----------



## annamaria (Mar 28, 2015)

Neat video I enjoyed it.


----------



## weepete (Mar 28, 2015)

Awesome!. You really have dome exreme magnification there and good composition of the unexpected items

I really liked the soap bubbles!


----------

